# One of Two of My 1/43rd 55 Chevys



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is what I was doing on this fine Sunday morning. I was figuring out how I was going to chassis my 55 Chevys. I decided to go with a stretched Artin chassis that will be powered by a 7.5 volt Radio Shack motor with a RD pinion and HO Race-Pro Slide Guide.










I cut the chassis and epoxied a piece of high strength plastic from the scrap bin at a local plastic shop store.



















Here are a couple of pictures of how it will sit.



















Oh yeah!!! I still have to finish up the GTO.

And I also went out and got the "Smooth-On" pourable resin starter kit so I can try making some drivers and side pipes etc, and, my wife can also use it for her jewelery hobby.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

micyou03,

This 55 in 1/43 is well worth your chassis efforts! Nice splice job. :thumbsup:

Youre Wife and you are going to have some fun with Smooth-on.

Bob...one down and one to go...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, that 55 looks great!! You nailed that wheelbase with your splice!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet!

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. Tonight I added side rails to the splice area. Tomorrow I will mount the body and get started on the next chassis.

I am not sure of the year of the GTO but, here's a couple of pics.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

VERY NICE LOOKING GTO!!

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice Goat. That body style is '66 and '67 only. This is a '66 from the grille.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice to see you back Mic.

Every time I see nicely built bigger scale cars I get the twinge. I'm liking that sweet blue metallic. The big boy cars provide a larger larger canvas that really allow your paint to shine. 

What brand of paint is it?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That GTO is a beauty!! I really miss my 66 Lemans convertible. Of all my cars, that car was my baby.  

There are 2 easy tells between a 66 and 67. The grill trim and color is one. The back bumper is another. The top of the 67 rear bumper is flat from tip to tip, where the 66 has upward hooks at the very end.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

That GTO is da bombs bro. nice and low.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks. 

As far as the paint on the GTO paint. I bought that particular model on ebay already painted.

I am going to go and mount the Chevy and GTO on posts and start lengthening another chassis for the other 55 tonight.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I was a little over ambitious with my post earlier but, I did get posts epoxied into the 55 tonight.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

You think you'll prep the chassis to run like that Cougar Mic?... :thumbsup:... Can we expect a video on WMIC TV channel 03 ???  ... You know we're a visual bunch here... We like them move'n pitchers.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*It'll be a slider*

Yeah, it's going to be a slider.

Did any of you guys see my Cougar featured on the top of a website.

Cougar Picture


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> Yeah, it's going to be a slider.
> 
> Did any of you guys see my Cougar featured on the top of a website.
> 
> Cougar Picture


I have now Micyou,

Nice and that GTO is Sweet too!!

Bob...slot on Dude...zilla


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

We have a picture of the month contest every month. We submit pictures and the members vote. The picture with the most votes gets featured at the top of the page for the month.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Ford Falcon coming soon*

I have one of these in 1/43rd coming from Ranch Design.










It comes with vac-formed clear glass as does the Chevy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow all 3 are gorgous!!! 55 is smoking, the 66 is close to my heart, and that Cat on the site looks down right fierce!!!!!


Really nice work!!! What color the 55 gonna be?? I love the 66 the way it sits.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Here is my last couple of days progress*

I got the chassis all reinforced and the posts mounted in the body.










Here you can see how I narrower the rear end. Here is a pic of a chassis before narrowing.










Here is the narrowed one.










Here is a shot of the mounting posts.










Here is how the car actually sits on its posts.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Looks great....*

... make it go !


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This weekend. I was waiting for an order from HO Race Pro. It came in yesterday.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking great mic!! Seeing pics like this kinda makes me look forward to the day I can't handle HO anymore.. Look at all the room for lights!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

55's look good in any scale!!! I wants to see this one painted up too!!!. Looks like you gotta cool looking track to cruize on. Who crashed into the tree, anybody hurt???  ...RM


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My cat crashed into the tree. For some reason he really like rolling around over them. They are repaired quite often.

I will make sure I show them after they are painted.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looking GOOD!!! can't wait to see it painted! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Tiger-saurus!*



micyou03 said:


> My cat crashed into the tree. For some reason he really like rolling around over them. They are repaired quite often.
> 
> I will make sure I show them after they are painted.


Oh man! Cats and layouts... the chewing....the gnawing ....the rubbing....the pouncing!

I finally changed to my own wire armature designed tree species just so I could bend them back into shape. :freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Am digging all this 1/43 fun...*

micyou03,

Or should I say micyou1/43? Great Chassis narrow job. chassis streatch and Kewl bodies to mount!!

Paint jobs waiting to happen....lots of fun you will have. 

Bob...will keep checking back...zilla


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I did some more work this morning. Got the other 55 mounted t0 its chassis and finally got the GTO mounted. I am not finding myself motivated in the evenings lately and that is when I have the most time for this stuff. I may wait until next weekend, in hopes that it warms up, to start painting, so I can do it outside.

Right now I am thinking one is going to be Red/Gold and the other will be Black/Mint Green. 

I am going to practice some flames on a doner body. If I think that I can pull it off, the cars will be flamed.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Cat*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> 55's look good in any scale!!! I wants to see this one painted up too!!!. Looks like you gotta cool looking track to cruize on. Who crashed into the tree, anybody hurt???  ...RM



This guy (ClucksClucks) keeps breaking my trees etc.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Light Kits*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Looking great mic!! Seeing pics like this kinda makes me look forward to the day I can't handle HO anymore.. Look at all the room for lights!!!


I have a couple of light kits too. I haven't decided where I want to use them yet.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*This Past Weekend's 55s Progress*

I made some good progress on the 55s this past weekend.

I finished up the second chassis. Because of the holes I drilled and making sure the epoxy went int grooves and cutouts on the chassis, this one set up so good that I didn't need side rails.










However I didn't line it up exactly right and it was pulling to the right a bit, so, I moved the front axle back a bit on the driver's side to get the chassis to roll straight.










Here are the two cars together. One is a bit higher in the back (intentional).










I really like the chrome wheels so, I changed the other one's wheels to chrome ones too.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Powering the Chassis...Still This Past Weekend*

The chassis are now ready for motors. 










I shim the motors with popsicle sticks and styrene.










HO Race Pro Slide Guides wired and soldered to the motor.



















Then the motor is hot glued in place.










The cars both run now. Here are a few more pictures.



















The GTO is mounted now too.










I still need to paint the Chevys and make driver's trays and drivers for all three.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD !! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

He wants to play. Set him up with a controller of his own!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

And by "he" I meant Cluck cluck, of course. 










Still missing that edit button... :freak:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks, I was confused before.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice double up on the 55s....reminds me of all the fun I had with my 1/32 Eldons and other 1/32 slot cars several years back.

micyou those are some FUN TIME MACHINES!!

Bob...now that is some building...zilla


----------

